# So, there's this 7-foot tall woman...



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking at her makes me feel a lot better about my own abnormal height and less-than-stunning visage. She'll probably have the same effect on you.

http://thechive.com/2009/11/new-photos-of-the-worlds-tallest-model-arrive-10-photos-1-video/

You see that face? That isn't even her _rape_ face, that's her "come hither" face.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


I _know_, right? D8


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

I like tall chicks but GAH THAT BITCH HAS A JAW LIKE AHNULD.

And her legs don't look that great either IMO in any of the pics, which is atrocious in taller wimminz.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I like tall chicks but GAH THAT BITCH HAS A JAW LIKE AHNULD.
> 
> And her legs don't look that great either IMO in either pic, which is atrocious in taller wimminz.


The funny part is that she's apparently a model :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

_* OH MY GOD she is like the Embodiment of an Amazonian rapest*_


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*WHoa shit She is like the Embodiment of an Amazonian rapest*_


Would you still do her?

Also, please learn how to spell and use grammar.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Would you still do her?



no thx, not into macro micro pairings really :/


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

Tycho said:


> no thx, not into macro micro pairings really :/


I wasn't talking to you.  I know that no sane person would.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Would you still do her?
> 
> Also, please learn how to spell and use grammar.


 Does not matter a woman like that does not have to wait for a man to say yes  (Btw wtf is with your quote??)

(No I would not)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

EVE CRUSH YOU, LITTLE MAN.  WOULD LITTLE MAN LIKE CRUSHING?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Does not matter a woman like that does not have to wait for a man to say yes  (Btw wtf is with your quote??)
> 
> (No I would not)


I quoted you before you edited it.


Good.  Glad to see you haven't hit rock bottom yet.


Also, DEATH BY SNOO SNOO


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kxgckL87b0
(Sorry, can't find the English dub of this segment.)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kxgckL87b0
> (Sorry, can't find the English dub of this segment.)



What the fuck.

Goddammit Japan.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 26, 2009)

The face is meh, but I guess I'll be the first to say that I would (be) hit (by) that.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 26, 2009)

She's not that ugly. How shallow are you people?

She has some manface though.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

skittle said:


> She's not that ugly. How shallow are you people?


She makes me look like Venus, kid.



> She has some manface though.


Well, most people consider manface combined with muscles to be ugly traits on a woman. Those who do not are generally closet homosexuals :V


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 27, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What the fuck.
> 
> Goddammit Japan.



It's not just Japan.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv0lhEH6arU


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> It's not just Japan.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv0lhEH6arU



Goddammit, men >:[



ArielMT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kxgckL87b0
> (Sorry, can't find the English dub of this segment.)


...is that the guy from _Fist of the North Star_? 0_e;


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 27, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...is that the guy from _Fist of the North Star_? 0_e;



A parody, I think.  It's from the first "Project A-Ko" movie.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> A parody, I think.  It's from the first "Project A-Ko" movie.


Right, right. I meant "was it supposed to look like him?", but yeah.

So that's Project A-Ko, huh? I've never actually seen anything of it, though I've read a couple bad fanfics in my day...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2009)

This shit's fucked.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 27, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> So that's Project A-Ko, huh? I've never actually seen anything of it, though I've read a couple bad fanfics in my day...



Yeah.  The whole series is essentially a super-strong mary sue (A-Ko) and a super-genius mary sue (B-Ko) duking it out to win the friendship of a super-ditzy mary sue (C-Ko).


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 27, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Yeah.  The whole series is essentially a super-strong mary sue (A-Ko) and a super-genius mary sue (B-Ko) duking it out to win the friendship of a super-ditzy mary sue (C-Ko).


Why?


----------



## Sharpguard (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd hit that
Oh, and I'd have sex with her


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 10, 2009)

Sharpguard said:


> I'd hit that
> Oh, and I'd have sex with her


Yep, you're a furfag all right :V


----------



## outward (Jan 7, 2010)

I, personally, don't like being around women taller than me.

But seriously, she is NOT bad looking. You guys just look at too much prawn. : \

Serious fetish feul.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

outward said:


> I, personally, don't like being around women taller than me.


I don't mind that so much as women who look like they belong in an anthropology exhibit.



> But seriously, she is NOT bad looking.


Uh, compared to what?



> You guys just look at too much prawn. : \


Speak for yourself. I happen to pride myself on not inspecting ten-legged crustaceans.



> Serious fetish feul.


You're a freak, dude o_e;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> DEATH BY SNOO SNOO


.............


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

Since this thread got brought back to life, I'm kinda curious as to what Rigor looks like in person. >.>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Since this thread got brought back to life, I'm kinda curious as to what Rigor looks like in person. >.>


You may never know! \o/


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You may never know! \o/



I'm envisioning horns and fangs and a row of spikes down your back. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Since this thread got brought back to life, I'm kinda curious as to what Rigor looks like in person. >.>





Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You may never know! \o/


^He deleted all the pictures on his old account because I was linking them to people :c


----------



## Lobar (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ^He deleted all the pictures on his old account because I was linking them to people :c



"He"? :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> "He"? :|


Adrimor/Adrinoma.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 8, 2010)

i would have a panic attack D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 8, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kxgckL87b0
> (Sorry, can't find the English dub of this segment.)


 
seriously, what the flying fuck is wrong with this anime


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, the top right picture looks a little manly.
The rest she looks hot as hell. 
You people are too picky.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm envisioning horns and fangs and a row of spikes down your back. :V


Fuck you, I'm not a dragon D:<


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Since this thread got brought back to life, I'm kinda curious as to what Rigor looks like in person. >.>



a dude
duh


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> a dude
> duh


Actually, guys, there's something I've been meaning to tell you. brb, making R&R thread :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, guys, there's something I've been meaning to tell you. brb, making R&R thread :V



Can you really ham it up?
I love hammy threads.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 8, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Can you really ham it up?
> I love hammy threads.


I'll do my best.

EDIT: Here it is.


----------

